# Freshwater mussells



## brianj517 (Jul 8, 2005)

Here's an idea that will satisfy the seafood lovers in the group...

What you will need; 

enough fresh mussells to serve a dozen or so per person. Cleaned & de-bearded.

One medium onion, coarsley chopped

5 or 6 cloves garlic, pressed/minced. (or more if you like).

2 lemons and 1 lime, halved.

1c coarse chopped celery

1 can medium can clam juice.

2-3 tbs butter

1/3 cup white wine

Several dashes Tony Cacheres cajun seasoning to taste.

I have a large wok shaped pan and a side burner on my grill, so I do everything outside...

First, get a good foil packet of whatever wood you like started on the grill. I use an 80/20 mix of apple and oak.

Combine liquid ingredients and butter in pan and heat until butter melts. Add garlic, onion and celery, shake in some Tony's and bring to a slow simmer. Add mussells and squeeze lemon & lime all over and then drop 'em in, rind and all.
Mix well and let steam until mussells begin to open. Just before they're done, move the whole pan over to the unlit side of the grill and shut the lid. The smoke will do the rest and the mussels will be finished in about 15 minutes or so. Discard any unopened shells and serve with crusty french bread to soak up the juices. Enjoy!

Cheers,
Brian

P.S. Crawfish can be combined with mussells or just substituted in this recipe for a delicious alternative.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 8, 2005)

When you say crawfish would be a good alternative.. I am thinking, *OH YEAH! You are talking my language now.*

I was in Louisiana for 5 years and after moving back to Oklahoma, crawfish has gone from a staple to something I hardly ever get.

I have never had them any way but boiled with corn and potatoes in a hot and spicy broth but I bet grilling them with some smoke would be great!

The next time I am down there I will have to try that ... heck I may have to have my buddy's ship me some!

See what you started... now you got my mouth watering and my stomach is growling like something awful...


----------



## Dutch (Jul 19, 2005)

When I used to Scuba dive alot, my buddies and I would go diving for crawfish (crawdads).  Since State Law says you can't transport live crawfish, we would boil or grill them on the banks.  It got the the point that the Fish and Game Dudes would watch for our boat and Dive flag and then invite themselves to lunch.   :roll:


----------



## gremlin (Jun 16, 2006)

Man oh Man 
I don't Dive anymore (Asthma) but you guys just put an idea in my head! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I know a spot where I can catch lots of those little guys....they're not as big as the Southern kind but they are good in the pot..I never would of thought to smoke em.


----------



## joed617 (Jun 16, 2006)

Brian yer Kill'n me ... Now my mouth is watering and it's only 11am here.  You can never have too much fresh garlic.. 

Chow for now,
Joe


----------

